# A-z exclamation game



## flicker

Here's a game I've seen on another forum!
You just have to post an exclamation starting with the following letter of the alphabet!

*A*fter all tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Ireth

*B*e of good cheer, my friends!


----------



## teacup

*C*or blimey!


----------



## GeekDavid

*D*agnabbit!


----------



## flicker

*E*ach to their own!


----------



## Butterfly

Frozen Yoghurt!


----------



## Scribble

*G*osh Darnit!


----------



## SeverinR

*G*ood Grief!


----------



## flicker

Hands off! (those cakes are mine)


----------



## Butterfly

I don't believe it!


----------



## flicker

Jeepers Creepers!


----------



## SeverinR

*K*ill it!

(posted G at the same time as the other.)


----------



## Butterfly

Look!

10/char


----------



## flicker

Make Merry!


----------



## Scribble

*N*ot again!


----------



## flicker

Oi you! .......


----------



## Butterfly

Poo-Brain!


----------



## Eagle

Quezacotle's rage!


----------



## Ireth

Rawr, I'm a dinosaur!


----------



## Spider

Spider!

10/char


----------



## Ireth

They can take our lives, but they'll never take our FREEDOM!


----------



## Sparkie

Under there!

_Under where?_

I just made you say underwear!


----------



## Ireth

Voila! (10char)


----------



## Dragev

*W*oe to thee!


----------



## CupofJoe

"X" marks the spot


----------



## Kn'Trac

Yonder!!!!


----------



## Butterfly

Zikes!

10\char


----------



## Kn'Trac

Aargh!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

Blood and sand!


----------



## wordwalker

Cool beans!


----------



## Scribble

*D*amnation and hellfire! Where are my pants!?


----------



## Eagle

Eeyore's tail!


----------



## Scribble

Fie, fie, fie! pah, pah!


----------



## Ireth

Great Scott!


----------



## SeverinR

Hey there! Hi there! Ho there!
{triple word score! Pretty sure that puts me in the lead...oh, wait this isn't scrabble.}


----------



## Ireth

I love you!


----------



## Scribble

Jerk!

/10chars


----------



## Ireth

Kill the wabbit!


----------



## Scribble

Long live the fighters!

Dune - Our Time Has Come. Long Live The Fighters! - YouTube


----------



## Ireth

My, it's dark in here!


----------



## Scribble

No... no... nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Kn'Trac

Open says me!!!!


----------



## Ireth

Please don't hurt me!


----------



## Sparkie

Quest on, bold warriors of pen and ink!


----------



## Ireth

Right you are!


----------



## CupofJoe

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Scribble

*T*his is... Sparta!!!


----------



## Ireth

Unbelievable!


----------



## CupofJoe

Very interesting... but stupid


----------



## Ireth

Why?! Why?!


----------



## Scribble

X-ray glasses my foot! These things don't work as advertised!


----------



## Ireth

You shall not pass!


----------



## Scribble

Zoo! It's a zoo in here! Zoo! Zoo! Zoo!


----------



## Ireth

Aaaagh! (/10char)


----------



## Eagle

By the Hammer of Thor!


----------



## flicker

Catch me if you can!


----------



## Eagle

Duncan's knell!


----------



## flicker

Easy peasy lemon squeesy!


----------



## CupofJoe

Fortune favours the brave.


----------



## flicker

Get your freak on!


----------



## wordwalker

Heave! ...and ...heave! and...


----------



## Scribble

Holy Haleakala! (Phil Plait of Bad Astronomy: Holy Haleakala! - YouTube)

(Ninja'd!)


----------



## CupofJoe

I only regret that I have but one life to give for my country.


----------



## Ireth

Jiminy Cricket!


----------



## Scribble

Kukamongaphobia!

Sesame Street - Doctor Monster - YouTube


----------



## Ireth

Leeeeeeeeerrrrrrrroooooyyyyyyyyyy Jenkins!


----------



## Scribble

Mama-mia!

/10char


----------



## Ireth

Nobody tosses a dwarf!


----------



## flicker

Oh please ...not the kittens!


----------



## SeverinR

Please, don't squeeze the Charmin!"


----------



## flicker

Quit while you're ahead!


----------



## Ireth

Reach for the sky!


----------



## Scribble

Sufferin` succotash!


----------



## Eagle

The horror! The horror!


----------



## Ireth

Uh-oh! (/10char)


----------



## Scribble

Victory!

10char


----------



## flicker

Watch what you're doing!


----------



## Sparkie

Xanadu!!!!


----------



## CupofJoe

Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Eagle

Zounds! It's a zombified zebra!


----------



## Kn'Trac

Abracadabra!!!


----------



## flicker

Beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Eagle

Clinking, clanking, clattering collection of caliginous junk!


----------



## Addison

Don't go toward the light!


----------



## Kn'Trac

Engage!

10/char


----------



## Lawfire

For the love of Pete!


----------



## CupofJoe

Gadzooks!

10/char


----------



## Kn'Trac

Help! I need somebody! Help! Just anybody!


----------



## flicker

In here quick!


----------



## Kn'Trac

Jousting equipment for sale!


----------



## Addison

Kill the pig!


----------



## Ireth

Lalalala, I can't hear you!


----------



## Addison

Mine! My doggy! (I feel bad for the dog, too bad he can't live with me in the dorm.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

NOW is the time to make my voice heard!

No…

NOW is the time to make my words seen on-screen!

…

By hitting the 'Post Quick Reply' button… NOW!


----------



## Addison

Oh brother where art thou?!


----------



## Ireth

Polly want a cracker!


----------



## flicker

Quell those primal desires!


----------



## Ireth

Ride now! Ride to ruin and the world's ending!


----------



## Eagle

Say my name!

You're Heisenberg...

You're goddamn right!


----------



## druidofwinter

The age of Men is over. The time of the Orc has come!


----------



## Eagle

Underage, you are!


----------



## Ireth

Vile vermin, begone!


----------



## Jabrosky

What I am is a man!


----------



## Ireth

Xander, get down from that tree!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

You! Yoooooooooooouuuuuuu… you, you, YOU! Yes, you! You… you… you YAHOO!



There. I said it.


----------



## Reaver

Zippity freakin' doodah!


----------



## The Construct

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...! *Poof*

(Man falling off a cliff.)


----------



## Ireth

*BOO!*

(Happy Halloween, everybody!)


----------



## Addison

Candy time!


----------



## Ireth

Double, double, toil and trouble!


----------



## Addison

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! {Running away from monsters}


----------



## Reaver

This is for my buddy, CM:

F**k the f**king f**kers!!!


----------



## Sparkie

Gaaaaaagh!


----------



## Sam Evren

Holy Hippopotamus!


----------



## The Construct

Inconceivable!


----------



## Addison

Jelly beans!


----------



## Reaver

Kangaroos!!!


----------



## Addison

Let my people go!


----------



## Ireth

Addison said:


> Let my people go!



Moses! Moooooossseeeessss!!


----------



## Addison

Not that switch!


----------



## Sparkie

Of all the..!


----------



## Scribble

Poppycock!


----------



## Addison

Quiet down!


----------



## Sparkie




----------



## Addison

Save the king!


----------



## CupofJoe

Turn and face me you cur!


----------



## Addison

{toilet flushes} "Uh oh!"


----------



## Ireth

Viva la vida!


----------



## Addison

"Watch out!"


----------



## The Construct

XYLOPHONE!

...Don't loot at me like that, X is hard.


----------



## Addison

You know that's right!


----------



## Scribble

Zip that lip! I've heard enough of you!


----------



## Addison

All hail the book store!


----------



## Scribble

Buffalo chips!


----------



## Addison

Chocolate!


----------



## Ireth

Dag-nabbit!


----------



## Addison

Enough of the drama!


----------



## Ireth

Fine, have it your way!


----------



## Addison

Great job!


----------



## Ireth

Hellooooo, Nurse!


----------



## Scribble

Inconceivable! (been waiting for that!)


----------



## Addison

Just do it!


----------



## CupofJoe

> Kiss and make up [but too much make-up has ruined many a kiss]


attributed to Mae West


----------

